# acondicionamiento ambiental (diseño y arquitectura)



## parbr2

Hola,

Estoy buscando el término en inglés de un curso que se puede tomar en el campo de los estudios de diseño y arquitectura.

En español este curso es "acondicionamiento ambiental".

Mi traducción al inglés es:" Environmental conditionning" - pero me suene raro o falso.

Muchas gracias por otras sugerencias o consejos.


----------



## gusty

Hola, I think "environmental conditio*n*ing" is ok, It's better than arrangement or disposition. bye gusty


----------



## parbr2

Muchas gracias Gusty


----------



## Legal Advisor

desarrollo de proyectos


----------



## parbr2

Hola Legal Advisor,

No entiendo su sugerencia - tengo que buscar una equivalencia en inglés y desarrollo de proyectos = project development, que no suene bien en el contexto de estudios arquitectónicos en Canadá.


----------



## Lunamora

Quizás es un poco tarde, pero me gustaría señalar que *ambiental*, en un contexto de diseño y arquitectura, puede hacer referencia a *ambientes* dentro de una vivienda/edificio/oficinas. 
Creería que, si se quisiera hacer referencia al *environment* se hubiera utilizado la palabra *medioambiente*.
Habría que controlar eso.
Saludos!


----------



## parbr2

Gracias Lunamora - es una opción que pueda caber...


----------



## Teachertranslator

This is used in a transcript as a subject that was studied for a degree in architecture in Cuba.  I know this was discussed previously in the forum, but it was never resolved.  Does anyone have any idea of how "aconditionamiento ambiental" would be translated in English?


----------



## agromusica

Teachertranslator said:


> This is used in a transcript as a subject that was studied for a degree in architecture in Cuba. I know this was discussed previously in the forum, but it was never resolved. Does anyone have any idea of how "aconditcionamiento ambiental" would be translated in English?


 
El problema de este término es que puede ser traducido de muchas formas: De forma general, su uso está relacionado con la mejora ambiental de un espacio degradado. 
Posibles traducciones pueden ser: 
Ecological restoration, mitigation, rehabilitation, re-qualification.

saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

Hello, teachertranslator, and welcome to the forum.

I have merged your question with the previous question that you mentioned, to avoid duplication of effort and repetition of the same conversation.

As agromusica suggests, it might help if you could give us some more detailed context information. What is this phrase referring to in the situation in which you saw it?


----------



## parbr2

Hola a todos,

I like the suggestions of agromusica - Environmental restoration or even rehabilitation is a potentially good option.

If you can consult the client or person needing the translation to get more information, it would be a wise option to ensure the most accurate translation.


----------



## Teachertranslator

Muchas gracias, agromusica y parbr2.


----------



## isabel...

Encontré "Building Physics".
FAU-URP: Acondi-Amb. I / Building Physics I


----------

